# Calculating Miter Angles



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've extended the divider that separates my kitchen from the kitchen eat in area. The project has gone smooth until I hit what I knew would be a difficult angle for me. I measured the angle with a digital angle finder and its 136 degrees (135.5 to be exact). My problem is how do I make this cut on a miter saw. By the way I'm using Crown molding in this angle. I've got all the other crown in place, but this is the headace cut. Any advise?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I may or may not have it right but U would set the saw at 46* and do a test cut on some scraps.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Miter will only go up to 45*.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps you could make a template jig using ,say, cardboard.
johnep


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slick,
Look through the threads, this question was just discussed in the last couple of months. There were a lot of good ideas and explanations on this same topic.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jim123 (Dec 12, 2008)

*The angle finder*



slick225 said:


> I've extended the divider that separates my kitchen from the kitchen eat in area. The project has gone smooth until I hit what I knew would be a difficult angle for me. I measured the angle with a digital angle finder and its 136 degrees (135.5 to be exact). My problem is how do I make this cut on a miter saw. By the way I'm using Crown molding in this angle. I've got all the other crown in place, but this is the headace cut. Any advise?


The way you find the angle, take the angle and divide it into three parts. You would have made four cuts 34 deg. The important part to note is the cuts you make has a right/ left side to it. Just match it up.. Just cut it a touch longer , you can trim it down. Taking in to count if it is a up or down slop angle. If you are looking for reference. cutncrown.com one of the best I have seen

best wishes
Jim


----------



## bmull (Dec 22, 2008)

Below is a Crown Table / Chart... If you are using a compound miter saw, then you can look at the correct degree between each of your walls.... Very helpful chart. You still may have to modify your miter or bevel on your saw, depending on how exact your walls are. I know in some cases sheetrock finishing can change the wall alittle.

Anyways hope this helps you.


----------



## ALL VINYL (Dec 19, 2008)

*chart*



bmull said:


> Below is a Crown Table / Chart... If you are using a compound miter saw, then you can look at the correct degree between each of your walls.... Very helpful chart. You still may have to modify your miter or bevel on your saw, depending on how exact your walls are. I know in some cases sheetrock finishing can change the wall alittle.
> 
> Anyways hope this helps you.


thanks I just laminated the chart and put in the template draw.:icon_smile:


----------

